# First watch advice with a 40-45k budget



## howard_1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi there guys,
I am Tim, I am new here, and I am also a noob with everything that comes to watches etc. However I am willing to learn 
Now I am looking to buy my first serious watch - I have a budget of around $40-45k.
I am in my 20s, I would rather call myself a trendy, fashionable person, therefore I don't want a watch that is either going to look too serious, nor I want it to be too flashy colours with diamonds. Plus I have thin wrists -therefore I guess I don't want it to be too big or heavy-looking.
I understand that with this amount - the choice is pretty wide, however I tend to like how Audemars Piguet look like. I also like Rolex Submariner, but I guess it will look too bulky on my wrist.
Therefore I am looking for your advices,
Kind Regards,
Tim


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

howard_1 said:


> Hi there guys,
> I am Tim, I am new here, and I am also a noob with everything that comes to watches etc. However I am willing to learn
> Now I am looking to buy my first serious watch - I have a budget of around $40-45k.
> I am in my 20s, I would rather call myself a trendy, fashionable person, therefore I don't want a watch that is either going to look too serious, nor I want it to be too flashy colours with diamonds. Plus I have thin wrists -therefore I guess I don't want it to be too big or heavy-looking.
> ...


Lange 1 Moonphase in platinum. Classic and timeless, suitable for any wrist size









Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## Shocker (Aug 4, 2011)

Get an Omega Speedmaster, no doubt


----------



## Retrograde (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## GWGeorge (Jul 3, 2010)

I dont want to tell you how to spend 45k, but since you asked. I would consider more than one watch. If you want to get one watch( witch I doubt is going to stay the case for long) A. Lang Sohne would be high on my list. Happy hunting and educate yourself. Most of all buy what you like!


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

GWGeorge said:


> I dont want to tell you how to spend 45k, but since you asked. I would consider more than one watch. If you want to get one watch( witch I doubt is going to stay the case for long) A. Lang Sohne would be high on my list. Happy hunting and educate yourself. Most of all buy what you like!


+1

$45K will buy a full watch collection filled with absolutely classics.. for instance you could purchase an AP Royal Oak Automatic, IWC Portuguese 7-day, JLC Reverso, BP Fifty Fathoms, Rolex Submariner, Omega Speedmaster, and probably have some change to spare. This collection would make just about any collector envious

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I wish I had your dilemma. It might be helpful to know which other watches you currently have in your collection.

I, for one, would not buy a $40K watch if I didn't already have a few $10K watches, simply because I don't think I could actually bring myself to wear it frequently enough.

If you are insistent on spending that much on a single watch, then it is worth thinking a bit about what kind of complications might appeal to you. While $40-45K is serious money, it probably isn't quite enough to get a watch from a high-end brand with a complication like a tourbillon, perpetual calendar, or minute repeater, at least if you're only considering brand new watches from an authorized dealer. However, you'll definitely have a number of choices in chronographs, big date, moonphase, and dual timezone complications.

If you have an iPad, take a look at the Grand Complications app:

Grand Complications for iPad on the iTunes App Store

which gives a wonderful summary of the kind of complications available. There are also wonderfully clean dress watch options like the Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Contemporaine, or Patek Philippe Calatrava, as well as offerings from A. Lange & Sohne, which are about half your budget. As some people have suggested, if you like the Audemars Piguet and Submariner, you should also look into the range of dressy ultra-luxury sports watches: the Patek Nautilus and Aquanaut, Vacheron Overseas, and Audemars Piguet Royal Oak. If you don't want to be too flashy, then I would avoid the AP Royal Oak Offshores with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

We need to know what you what out of the watch
and what signal you would like it to send,other wise maybe more then one watch would be the way to go.


----------



## Tourbeon (Jun 25, 2011)

portauto said:


> Lange 1 Moonphase in platinum. Classic and timeless, suitable for any wrist size
> 
> View attachment 485843
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## aznseank (Oct 14, 2010)

wow 40-45k... in your 20s??.... Are you selling drugs or involved in insider trading?? lol.. Given that you are not involved in illegal activities (in this case you might want to save those funds for bail), I suggest going with a Patek or Breguet. These are the only watch brands suitable for a man your status. Get a patek world time 5130 G. It is subtle, beautiful and a good representation of your class. But it is quite odd that given your enormous budget, you were never into watches. I am guessing you made a sudden fortune off stocks or you are just a troll. But either way, my advice is a Patek.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

If you are in your twenties get a Patek Nautilus. It's sporty, not serious, fashionable and will wear well on a small wrist. A 5980 will run you just around $45K. 
My brother in law has one and it's an amazing watch. Good luck.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

clarencek said:


> If you are in your twenties get a Patek Nautilus. It's sporty, not serious, fashionable and will wear well on a small wrist. A 5980 will run you just around $45K.
> My brother in law has one and it's an amazing watch. Good luck.


+1.
Very nice watch - my dad has one!

cheers.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

If you what one watch then it think you should go for something like F.P.Journe or Lange 
many says buy PP,AP or VC but the true is these brand can only dream about making watche like the other two they are handbuild and true highend.


----------



## physics25 (Feb 4, 2011)

You have to decide if you want a brand that's recognized by everybody (gold rolex with diamonds), some (Patek and Lange), just a few (Journe) or almost nobody (Independent watchmaker).


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

You will shock the world with this |>


----------



## mikev (Jul 31, 2011)

i second this


clarencek said:


> If you are in your twenties get a Patek Nautilus. It's sporty, not serious, fashionable and will wear well on a small wrist. A 5980 will run you just around $45K.
> My brother in law has one and it's an amazing watch. Good luck.


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

My best suggestion is to buy a Lange 1815 Moonphase Homage to F.A.Lange. This watch is a limited edition 265 pieces. It is a fantastic moonphase complication. You don't have to correct the moon phase for the next 1000 years. In addition it is made of a new alloy called honey gold, twice as scratch resistant as YG. This watch is sold for more that the original resale price and will probably increase in value......if you ever need bail money........


----------



## ajack (Jul 28, 2011)

Very interesting topic!

Just like 1 simple question: "If money doesn't matter but you only have 1 choice, what's watch will stay in your wrist?"

But, I think 45K somehow won't be enough for indepent watchmaker, am I right?

What do all of you think about dressing? Moonphase watch will fit most of dress style (casual wear, suits, club)?


----------



## triplekia (Dec 11, 2010)

I guess you're just trolling but I'll bite anyway. If I had that kind of money, I'd buy hand-made watch, like Voutilainen, Christophe Claret, Phillipe Dufour, MB&F, Thomas Prescher, Urwerk.


----------



## physics25 (Feb 4, 2011)

triplekia said:


> I guess you're just trolling but I'll bite anyway. If I had that kind of money, I'd buy hand-made watch, like Voutilainen, Christophe Claret, Phillipe Dufour, MB&F, Thomas Prescher, Urwerk.


Well, some people have a lot of money to spend, and the question is interesting anyway.

And remember, the trolls are said to be very rich!
Troll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Look at all that jewellery!


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

I will not say who trolls and who don't,
but I would like to hear which watch you end up with.


----------



## Wikicollecting (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Franck Muller, he brings out something new every year


----------



## howard_1 (Aug 4, 2011)

hello everyone!
Thank you so much for your replies!
Firstly I am not a troll, and secondly I am not a drug dealer of any sort or kind 
Once again, I am a total noob when it comes to watches, so please bear with me. I really like those Lange watches, but they seem a bit too serious for my kind of personality.
I am currently leaning toward the AP Royal Oak (especially models with black dials). What about Hublot? Is it any good? Because I read that they are more of a "commercial brand", rather than well-established family run watch makers?
Once again, I am NOT a troll and I am just seeking an advice from watch enthusiast's community


----------



## physics25 (Feb 4, 2011)

howard_1 said:


> hello everyone!
> Thank you so much for your replies!
> Firstly I am not a troll, and secondly I am not a drug dealer of any sort or kind
> Once again, I am a total noob when it comes to watches, so please bear with me. I really like those Lange watches, but they seem a bit too serious for my kind of personality.
> ...


The troll discussion is boring but somewhat inevitable.

On one hand many people have problems accepting the kind of money others have to spend on watches. At the same time the Internet is full of people with vivid imagination and or a need to cause a debate.

But again, you must answer a important question:
_
You have to decide if you want a brand that's recognized by everybody (gold rolex with diamonds), some (Patek and Lange), just a few (Journe) or almost nobody (Independent watchmaker). _

The watches you mention, AP and Hublot, lands somewhere between Rolex and Patek. I would avoid both.

Remember there are wanted and unwanted attention about your watch, and you sometimes never know when you're going to get which. A janitor may show real appreciation about your watch in the elevator, a senior partner may block your promotion because you seem to have "enough" money or are showy.

Remember, there is much out there, not only the brands that are the "top of mind" in you head because of the ads you've seen. Like
HAUTLENCE
Collection | URWERK - Baumgartner & Frei Geneva | The future of fine watchmaking


----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

No disrespect intended whatsoever but IMO, if you've got a budget like that and you don't know anything about watches, as you stated, you should not be buying one via input from people you don't know on a watch forum. Take some of that money, hire an adviser who has no direct affiliation w/any watch manufacturer, and use them to help you make an informed decision.


----------



## Aliisloo (Feb 2, 2011)

Jade330i said:


> hire an adviser who has no direct affiliation w/any watch manufacturer, and use them to help you make an informed decision.


That's why he is on WUS  Unbiased, no strings attached, non commercial advise.

To OP: your choice of AP and Hublot is indicating preference for more presence than classic understated types (patek, Lange etc). AP is excellent choice in this regard and a big room for choice within ROO lineup. I would not recommend Hublot though. Another area to look at are higher end JLC Master Compressor models. Eg:

Pro Geographic Navy Seal









Or:

Master Compressor Extreme Lab 2


----------



## howard_1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Aliisloo said:


> That's why he is on WUS  Unbiased, no strings attached, non commercial advise.


Exactly my point, Sir! 

Regarding the appearance - I don't want it to be too flashy, as I said - nothing too colourful, or with diamonds etc. I even don't want the black/gold combinations, I would rather go for something like black/silver or black/black. At the same time, I don't want the watch to look too boring. That Lange Luminous looks great, but it is way over the price that I've set.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

Forget Hublot they are all show and no go
look at those JLCb-)b-)b-):-!:-!:-!


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Stensbjerg said:


> Forget Hublot they are all show and no go
> look at those JLCb-)b-)b-):-!:-!:-!


JLC Master Compressor Diving Chrono - superb!

cheers.


----------



## saintsman (Oct 3, 2008)

It seems to me to be a bit of a waste to spend that sort of money on a watch that you won't really appreciate. I say that because as you say, you are a noob. 

If you really want to get into watches, start lower down and learn as you go. That way you will really appreciate what you have. Don't buy because you can, buy because you want to. 

You will still be able to spend serious money one day on a fabulous watch, but you will be able to say that you bought it because of it's heritage and it means xyz to you. That is much better than buying a watch just because you have $40K to spend. You will also get far more joy wearing it as well and you might be surprised to hear that you will get just as much joy wearing the other 'cheaper' watches too.

When you do decide what you want, don't forget you are duty bound to supply us with a wrist shot!


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

Spit161 said:


> JLC Master Compressor Diving Chrono - superb!
> 
> cheers.


And with out the NS link pleaseb-):-!


----------



## Aliisloo (Feb 2, 2011)

Since you are giving us license to dream, I will tell you what I will get for an every day watch if I have 40-50k to spend.

JLC Master Tourbillon. It has everything. Bragging rights to be one of the most celebrated movements (it won the last major accuracy award or something), a very useful complication in shape of GMT, two fascinating complications of Tourbillon and Date hand which jumps from 15th to 16th, and a very practical and everyday use size and case at 41mm and 50m WR.

If you need to, you can wear this watch very discreetly and will still get admiration and appreciation from WIS crowd. And incase you want to impress regular folks, Tourbillon and jumping date are nice party pieces.


----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

Aliisloo said:


> That's why he is on WUS  Unbiased, no strings attached, non commercial advise.
> 
> To OP: your choice of AP and Hublot is indicating preference for more presence than classic understated types (patek, Lange etc). AP is excellent choice in this regard and a big room for choice within ROO lineup. I would not recommend Hublot though. Another area to look at are higher end JLC Master Compressor models. Eg:
> 
> ...


To your point I disagree....everyone of us on here IS biased.....we're all going to direct the OP towards the very watches WE would/do have/would like to have. Look at the many posts that are already pointing out what watch/brand is no good, whereas the OP may love something from that line.



saintsman said:


> It seems to me to be a bit of a waste to spend that sort of money on a watch that you won't really appreciate. I say that because as you say, you are a noob.
> 
> If you really want to get into watches, start lower down and learn as you go. That way you will really appreciate what you have. Don't buy because you can, buy because you want to.
> 
> ...


VERY good advise........


----------



## Aliisloo (Feb 2, 2011)

Jade330i said:


> To your point I disagree....everyone of us on here IS biased.....we're all going to direct the OP towards the very watches WE would/do have/would like to have. Look at the many posts that are already pointing out what watch/brand is no good, whereas the OP may love something from that line.


Correct. My intent was to say non "commercially" biased. I.e. We don't have a selfish motive to SELL anything for personal gain.

Yes, there is always a bias in opinion based on personal opinions and preferences. It's OP's job to sift through that, mix in his own personal experience and preferences and make his personal bias.


----------



## solowmodel (Jul 19, 2011)

Master Tourbillon is an incredible watch and for what it is, the price is a bargain.


----------



## Aliisloo (Feb 2, 2011)

Am I the only one who is waiting for the G Shock picture from Biased & Critical. )))


----------



## Condor1970 (Aug 10, 2011)

I would suggest Patek Philippe 5712/1A Nautilus with power reserve and moon phase. High quality, prestigious and great looking sport watch, not too large.


----------



## aznseank (Oct 14, 2010)

hah~ I havent heard of hautlence in a while. I saw them in Vegas at the Palazzo back few years ago. They seemed to be charging 40k... It sort of reminded me of a TAG that used the belt movement. Anyways forget AP, and forget Hublot forget JLC and forget Lange. Get a Patek and call it a day. The only Rolex you will be finding at 40k budget is the white gold version decorated with diamonds, (I am sure you dont want that unless you want to give an impression that you are powerful pimp. If so, I would also recommend that you go with the yellow gold theme for an even more powerful effect: YG Rolex sub with diamonds and a 18k Yellow Gold cane seems pretty fitting incase you need to fight off non-paying customers or hooligans who has abused your girls) lol


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

howard_1 said:


> Hi there guys,
> I am Tim, I am new here, and I am also *a noob with everything that comes to watches* etc. However I am willing to learn
> Now I am looking to buy my first serious watch - *I have a budget of around $40-45k*.
> *I am in my 20s*, I would rather call myself a trendy, fashionable person, therefore I don't want a watch that is either going to look too serious, nor I want it to be too flashy colours with diamonds. Plus I have thin wrists -therefore I guess I don't want it to be too big or heavy-looking.
> ...


It seems that you are a wealthy young man, buy a Sub and forget anything about watch for at least a year |>


----------



## howard_1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Saintsman, thank you for your wise advice! 
Alilsloo, wow, I did not even know that you can get a tourbillon for that kind of money!
Lvt, I like the submariner but it's huge 

I also kind of like the Richard Mille 005? Is it any good?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

physics25 said:


> Troll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Look at all that jewellery!


Trolls are not rich. They do not collect jewellery. 
In folklore(one of the beliefs, anyway), they lived under the floorboards. You had to make them happy every X-mas and bribe them with Rice porridge, or they made the cow infertile and dry..

So if you did not watch more kids, you had the porridge yourself...

:-d:-d:-d

Just joking, it referred to the Bovine ones........

I do not see a problem with a forumer having 45K?

Somebody uys the watches with that price tag that are made!!!!


----------



## ajack (Jul 28, 2011)

When I give you some advice of whatever watch you should buy, it actually the watch that I really WANT to get. So, everyone in WUS have different point of view.

Why don't you just spend 2.5K first. And I'm pretty sure after your first decision, you get precious information by yourself. And, you find out that there's still 42.5K for spending on anything you like!


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

I think I'd buy a Planet Ocean and a new car with that money! If all you want is watches though, then get an entire collection. Don't spend it all in one place.  Just how I'd do it. I'd get myself a Submariner, Planet Ocean, Aqua Racer, Spring Drive, Etc. That's a lot of money, you can have a lot of watch.


----------



## physics25 (Feb 4, 2011)

Janne said:


> Trolls are not rich. They do not collect jewellery.
> In folklore(one of the beliefs, anyway), they lived under the floorboards. You had to make them happy every X-mas and bribe them with Rice porridge, or they made the cow infertile and dry..
> 
> So if you did not watch more kids, you had the porridge yourself...
> ...


Totally OT, but No, trolls ARE considered very rich in some folklore.

Again, take a look at the picture at
Troll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

What you seem to be aiming at are the Nisse / Tomte
Tomte - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
including the porridge tradition.

best regards
Patek owners club, trolls section...


----------



## S.hasan546 (May 19, 2011)

Hey im 22 and IMHO i wouldn't spend $45k on a watch right now... You will just look like a douche with daddy's money. I make a substantial amount and can afford a patek if i wanted right now but i feel like jumping to that range is just dumb in the beginning. Than again im the type of guy who really into becoming an enthusiast in anything i do (cars are my weak spot). 

Im starting off with a Cartier Calibre & IWC Portuguese... One is really dressy (cartier) and the IWC is going to be my everyday watch. IMHO any rolex on a 20 year old doesn't look right. It's either too flashy or thought of as daddy's money. My watches are for my pleasure, not for someone to see and be like "omg your watch costs $XXXX." Im still going to be spending $10k+ but on 2 watches that i will appreciate more than a $50k patek that i will be worried about wearing. 

But my situation is also different. I own my own business and i don't want my employees seeing me in my nice cars or with all my other toys for perception and jealousy reasons. Ive always been more understated in everything i do tho.


----------



## physics25 (Feb 4, 2011)

S.hasan546 said:


> Hey im 22 and IMHO i wouldn't spend $45k on a watch right now... You will just look like a douche with daddy's money. I make a substantial amount and can afford a patek if i wanted right now but i feel like jumping to that range is just dumb in the beginning. Than again im the type of guy who really into becoming an enthusiast in anything i do (cars are my weak spot).
> 
> Im starting off with a Cartier Calibre & IWC Portuguese... One is really dressy (cartier) and the IWC is going to be my everyday watch. IMHO any rolex on a 20 year old doesn't look right. It's either too flashy or thought of as daddy's money. My watches are for my pleasure, not for someone to see and be like "omg your watch costs $XXXX." Im still going to be spending $10k+ but on 2 watches that i will appreciate more than a $50k patek that i will be worried about wearing.
> 
> But my situation is also different. I own my own business and i don't want my employees seeing me in my nice cars or with all my other toys for perception and jealousy reasons. Ive always been more understated in everything i do tho.


Thanks for sharing! IWC makes great watches.

But IF you got a Patek or Lange, do you think your employees would understand how expensive it is? Or would they perhaps ask you for the brand name and then google the price?


----------



## S.hasan546 (May 19, 2011)

physics25 said:


> Thanks for sharing! IWC makes great watches.
> 
> But IF you got a Patek or Lange, do you think your employees would understand how expensive it is? Or would they perhaps ask you for the brand name and then google the price?


probably the latter. They would see it and look up the brand name. Same reason why i decided against the rolex. Don't need everyone know it costs $xxxx. But i guess it depends on your personality and job. Im more low key. Also i feel like a few "starter" watches would be more appreciated in the beginning.


----------



## physics25 (Feb 4, 2011)

S.hasan546 said:


> probably the latter. They would see it and look up the brand name. Same reason why i decided against the rolex. Don't need everyone know it costs $xxxx. But i guess it depends on your personality and job. Im more low key. Also i feel like a few "starter" watches would be more appreciated in the beginning.


Staying low key is the key to building your company without having envious employees, or customers for that matter.

I never understood the urge to do business with anybody that wears a gold rolex or similar watch, used car dealers are the true ikons, but obviously some people like to kiss up to people who seem to *be doing great*.

But then sometimes you might want to convince some other business leader that you are doing great, and then a Patek might come in handy.

I've even heard that in the middle east, the pressure for anybody in "business" to have a flashy watch is so great, that it's even better to wear an obvious fake one, than to have a G-shock or whatever. Somebody from that region that could comment on that?


----------



## HPoirot (Jan 31, 2011)

If i were you, i'd split it 5k - 40k. 

5k for a couple of your average brand, (hamilton, tissot, seiko, etc) to have a feel of different type of watches. 

Then when you're absolutely sure what kind/type/material/strap you want, go choose a proper one. With a clearer idea of what you want, we can give more specific suggestions, rather than steering you towards our favorite brands. 

Because so far, your requirements are too vague to go upon.


----------



## BlackOpsEvo (Aug 13, 2011)

HPoirot said:


> If i were you, i'd split it 5k - 40k.
> 
> 5k for a couple of your average brand, (hamilton, tissot, seiko, etc) to have a feel of different type of watches.
> 
> ...


I personally think this is excellent advice. + 1


----------



## djmm (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Tim,

I think if you're spending 40k+, you should really go to a nice watch place that offers a very good service and ask them to let you try a few of the signature watches. Watches are very personal and I think you're the only person who knows what you want the best.

But if it was me, I'd prefer to get something classy (and maybe unusual) rather than sporty for that kind of money.
Watches that come to my mind are:
- JLC Duometre 
Jaeger-LeCoultre - Watches - Duomètre à Chronographe
- Piaget Double Jeu (for being unusual in a good way)
http://www.piaget.com/watches/white-gold-ultra-thin-mechanical-secret-watch-g0a34175?collection=301http://www.piaget.com/watches/white-gold-ultra-thin-mechanical-secret-watch-g0a34175?collection=301
Or the Tourbillon from JLC. But the thing is apart from the Tourbillon, it doesn't really have any interesting features.


----------



## fespo276 (Apr 11, 2006)

I would just go out and drop $25-$30k on a white gold Submariner and call it a day. Proven classic, retains almost all its value, and very recognizable. I would hate to drop big money on a watch that ends up being considered "trendy" a few years out.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

djmm said:


> Or the Tourbillon from JLC. But the thing is apart from the Tourbillon, it doesn't really have any interesting features.


Well it does have the date indicator along the circumference that skips over the tourbillon aperture, which is an interesting and rather unique complication.


----------



## m80sarecool (Jun 12, 2011)

+1 on the JLC Duometre suggestion (the chronograph version will be the more practical and the moon complication version will be the more intricate and beautiful but useless - totally WIS fabulous). Not only it is a great looking watch to boot but once you get into watches more you'll appreciate the unique mechanics of it. It seems like a true collectors watch to me.


Having said this; 

I think that a watch is something super personal. Only you should know how much you paid for it ( If you are somehow telling ppl or insinuating that you paid 45k for a watch you are a douche). Few people will know what the value of a certain watch is after seeing it and that is the way it should be, I think. 

Following this logic i don't see the point in spending 45k on a first watch if you are a noob (sorry if it sounds harsh but you admitted this already). The only scenario where this would be ok in my book at least is if you are royalty,or your dad is a sheik. In that case everything is cool and you don't have to hang around the likes of us. 

However, your interest seems genuine but could be misguided; you don't seem to be so sure about what you want other than spending the money.

I would rethink the whole watch thing. I would put those 45k towards an M3 or an M5. For notoriety and status any of those cars would work better than a watch anyway and they are way more fun than a watch specially at your age. Or if you could, just get an Aston DBS. Oh and in that case you can STILL get a JLC that will unlock the fkng car for you!

Good luck


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

Have you bought any watch yet Howard_1 ?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, where's the Troll. People spend a lot of time and effort answering and nothing.


----------



## m80sarecool (Jun 12, 2011)

Let's be patient. I am sure he is carefully considering his options. 

To the OP: most everyone here is trying to help you with your question and if you do end up buying something please post pics of what you got.


----------



## peterpl (Jul 18, 2011)

You want to drop 45k on your first watch? Ha!

Your in your 20s mate. Go out and buy a 10k watch and spend the rest on cars, (removed). Experience the world, go on a world tour and enjoy it. You are lucky you have 45k to spend on a watch, but at your age there are much much better things to do with the money. And honestly how many people/friends are really going to come up to you and say hey you have a "Patek" on. Cool bro!!!! They wont even know and/or care and to be honest if its your first watch you wont even care and/or appreciate the movements inside that watch your paying so much for.

Get a Cartier/Rolex/Omega/Tag or something sub 10k and enjoy that first.


----------



## jayjaygoodtimes (Aug 27, 2007)

If that is your watch budget...and you are in your 20's...and it is your $$....then design and build your own piece.


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

If this is just a timepiece budget and you have more cashed stashed away and you are in your twenties with that kind of cash to shell on a watch, congrats to you (unless it was given to you). 

I would use $40k on a Patek to impress and buy another piece for everyday wear (Rolex, Omega, Tag)


----------



## She (Jan 1, 2012)

peterpl said:


> You want to drop 45k on your first watch? Ha!
> 
> Your in your 20s mate. Go out and buy a 10k watch and spend the rest on cars, (removed). Experience the world, go on a world tour and enjoy it. You are lucky you have 45k to spend on a watch, but at your age there are much much better things to do with the money. And honestly how many people/friends are really going to come up to you and say hey you have a "Patek" on. Cool bro!!!! They wont even know and/or care and to be honest if its your first watch you wont even care and/or appreciate the movements inside that watch your paying so much for.
> 
> Get a Cartier/Rolex/Omega/Tag or something sub 10k and enjoy that first.


Wow, condescending much? How do you know that the OP doesn't already have the cars he wants? The judgement and ageism on this thread is pathetic!

The topic of the thread is not how the OP _should _spend $45k - it is which watch he should get with that budget.

On topic - I vote for a JLC Tourbillon or Duometre.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

He wasn't being condescending, he was being realistic. No 20 year old needs a $45,000 watch, and at that age you're so active it will either get ruined or unused. 
You are better off spending your money on other things at that age, it has nothing to do with having or not having the money.


----------



## Pubcrawler (May 21, 2011)

portauto said:


> +1
> 
> $45K will buy a full watch collection filled with absolutely classics.. for instance you could purchase an AP Royal Oak Automatic, IWC Portuguese 7-day, JLC Reverso, BP Fifty Fathoms, Rolex Submariner, Omega Speedmaster, and probably have some change to spare. This collection would make just about any collector envious
> 
> ...


I'd have to agree with Portauto - get an entire collection of fine watches!


----------



## newjobnewwatch (Dec 21, 2011)

Kittysafe said:


> No 20 year old needs a $45,000 watch


Does anyone _need_ a $45,000 watch?

I had a similar post recently in the public forum, except my budget was 7,000. It's amazing how similar the threads are. "Split up your money" "That's not appropriate for someone your age". Just because he is a young guy, doesn't mean he is any less entitled to spend his money how he chooses.


----------



## lamboalex (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm gonna also recommend getting an entire collection of fine watches as opposed to just 1.


----------



## WatchChuck (Oct 26, 2010)

aznseank said:


> wow 40-45k... in your 20s??....


That was my first thought. Then I thought maybe the Poster meant 4k-4.5k I mean $40,000-$45,000 is a ton of money for anyone to spend on a watch.
But if you have the means, more power to you!


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

Kittysafe said:


> He wasn't being condescending, he was being realistic. No 20 year old needs a $45,000 watch, and at that age you're so active it will either get ruined or unused.
> You are better off spending your money on other things at that age, it has nothing to do with having or not having the money.


If he has $45k to burn, he can do what he wants with it. It's his money.


----------



## AmirAli (Dec 26, 2011)

I would definitely go with the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not sure if the OP is for real or not but assuming someone, somewhere has this kind of dilemma I would say the following:

I would definitely go along with those that suggest having an "everyday" watch. I tend to use my IWC Portugese Chronograph for everyday use. It's Stainless Steel and more hard wearing than its given credit for (when compared to diving watches and sporty watches in general). However - regardless of what you buy I'm really saying you should get an everyday watch ($5k to $10k) as well as a special watch ($35k to $40k). The more you learn about watches the less likely you will be to wear that $40k watch every single day. I know my three high end watches (high end for my pocket anyway) do not get worn THAT much - and certainly not as much as the first one got worn before I realised just how lucky I was to own it....

As suggested I would then spend the remaining $35k - $40k on a more high end piece that you could roll out on special occasions. Again - what you spend that money on is down to you but (seeing as you're asking for advice) I would look at a JLC, ALS or Breguet in the remaining $35 - $40k price range (just my taste preference).

Just my $0.02 and like everyone has said - please post a photograph if you ever go ahead and actually spend the money.

Regards,


----------



## lvchubby (Aug 28, 2011)

Just some more points to add.

From your first thread, it seems you did not own a mechanical watch...

Not everyone's into mechanical watches which need special care other than quartz watches. Some people get addicted to it, but some find it troublesome and just don't ever use it again (like one of my old colleagues). So my suggestion is go for a cheap one or one with high resale value (e.g. Rolex). If you found yourself not into it, u can just throw it away or sell it. It's usual just wanting to buy one watch at the beginning, but you will want to buy, at least a few more pieces, when you became a watch enthusiast.

BTW, if you found the Rolex submariner too bulky, ROO and Hublot are even more bulky on hand. Also watches look different in display and on hand, and people's taste varies. If you're sure you want a mechanical watch, why not shop around and try it on, feel it on hand, then list some options here for our further advice on reliability, workmanship, etc? That'd be easier for us to give advice than just base on a price range.


----------



## Retrograde (Feb 16, 2011)

She said:


> The judgement and ageism on this thread is pathetic!


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## peterpl (Jul 18, 2011)

She said:


> Wow, condescending much? How do you know that the OP doesn't already have the cars he wants? The judgement and ageism on this thread is pathetic!
> 
> The topic of the thread is not how the OP _should _spend $45k - it is which watch he should get with that budget.
> 
> On topic - I vote for a JLC Tourbillon or Duometre.


I wasn't being condescending at all. I'm a young guy as well < 27 years old and I can also afford a $50k watch without any problems because I studied very hard and worked hard for my money during my uni days until now, but comming from someone similar age why would you? He asked for opinions so I gave my opinion, it had absolutely no negative intentions at all.

I would much rather buy a nice everyday watch and maybe an second hand AP Diver or AP ROO and use the rest of my money for a life experience travelling the world and enjoying my life. There is alot more to life than an expensive watch. BUT....hey its his money so I dont really care what he does with it either. I was just giving my suggestions on what I would do. Out of my group of friends no-one even knows what an AP is, yet alone appreciate the masterpiece that it is.

I have never had anyone come up to me and say hey...nice Omega or Tag you have and these are popular brands. 99.99% of the population dont know or care what a Patek/AP/Franck Muller is.


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

why members kept on pushing quantity over quality? :-s if the guy want to buy a $40k watch help him find a $40k watch.


----------



## pukematrixx (Mar 20, 2011)

PP Annual Calendar and a VC Overseas. Sport watch, dressy watch two amazing pieces. Done and Done.


----------



## mparker (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'd buy one or several. However, my first three choices, in no particular order would be:
1. Breguet
2. Breguet
3. Breguet


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

How is this thread still going? And why are people arguing the OP hasn't updated and it has been months now.


----------



## Calgarytrev (Dec 5, 2011)

i thought the same thing! the OP isnt even listening to the recommendations or he would be responding to the current recommendations.



wristclock said:


> How is this thread still going? And why are people arguing the OP hasn't updated and it has been months now.


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

Dancing Fire said:


> why members kept on pushing quantity over quality? :-s if the guy want to buy a $40k watch help him find a $40k watch.


I second that, but would like to see him with an everyday watch and an elegant one. The elegant for week-end and special occasions, the ever day to keep wear down on the elegant piece.


----------



## 007-FireTrap (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi tim,

If I was you, I wouldn't buy one watch for 45k, because simply you won't be happy to stick with only one watch ....I'm sure you will be much happier if you buy few high-end watch, in that way you may can choose which watches that will suit your style when you go out...

My advice to you, why not go out to high-end watch dealers to try which one suit you nicely specially for your age.

I'd love to see if you can please post all the photo which you have bought it...

If it was for me, I wouldnt burn 40k-45k 

good luck tim..



howard_1 said:


> Hi there guys,
> I am Tim, I am new here, and I am also a noob with everything that comes to watches etc. However I am willing to learn
> Now I am looking to buy my first serious watch - I have a budget of around $40-45k.
> I am in my 20s, I would rather call myself a trendy, fashionable person, therefore I don't want a watch that is either going to look too serious, nor I want it to be too flashy colours with diamonds. Plus I have thin wrists -therefore I guess I don't want it to be too big or heavy-looking.
> ...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Dancing Fire said:


> why members kept on pushing quantity over quality? :-s if the guy want to buy a $40k watch help him find a $40k watch.


Well, I don't have a problem with a person spending $40K on a watch, but I think one shouldn't be so fixated on a particular price range. Focus instead on the complications, movement, design, heritage, and quality of finish. If what you want happens to cost $40K, and you can afford it, then by all means go ahead and buy that watch. However, saying that you want to buy a watch in a particular price range, when it's your first mechanical watch, and you have no other watches of significance, suggests that one is focused on impressing people, and I think that's what people are responding negatively to.

My knee jerk reaction to a person without any knowledge of watches asking which $40K watch to buy is to suggest a diamond encrusted Platinum Rolex, since that's about the only kind of watch that a person absolutely clueless about watches is equipped to appreciate.

When one considers watches at that price range, there are a great number of specialized and highly personal choices, unlike say the $5K to $10K range. So, a purchase at this price point requires a substantial amount of soul searching, and isn't something which should be jumped into without an extensive collection of lower priced watches, which will give one the opportunity to get a more refined sense of one's tastes, preferences, and priorities. Also, while the budget the OP is proposing is high to most of us plebians, it is also not without limit, so knowing whether the budget is recurring on an annual basis, or is a one off thing, again enters into how best to spend that money. Buying a highly personalized watch at the entry level price for grand complications, can end up being a very expensive mistake if one doesn't know what you really want, either because the watch has such a limited appeal as to have poor resale value, or is just impractical to use daily, and ends up being a safe queen.

Another issue is that what you get for your money between $40K and $45K isn't so dramatically different, since there is a substantial amount of diminishing returns. As such, one could buy a nice $5K watch (for daily wear) and a $40K watch (for special occasions), and that might be more sensible than a single $45K watch (particularly for a person with no other watches), and one would not really be making a compromise by buying a $40K watch as opposed to a $45K watch. At that price range, most watches aren't the type that would be truly suitable for daily wear, since the ones with grande complications tend to be somewhat less robust, or they have highly polished cases in precious metals that will look a bit abused if used on a daily basis. One of the few watches in that price range which is robust enough for daily wear is the Patek Philippe Nautilus 5726 Annual Calendar, and while it is a beautiful watch, there's also something to be said for the regular (and less expensive) Patek Nautilus 5711, for the cleanness of the dial and the increased robustness of the movement.


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

mleok said:


> Another issue is that what you get for your money between $40K and $45K isn't so dramatically different, since there is a substantial amount of diminishing returns. As such, one could buy a nice $5K watch (for daily wear) and a $40K watch (for special occasions), and that might be more sensible than a single $45K watch (particularly for a person with no other watches), and one would not really be making a compromise by buying a $40K watch as opposed to a $45K watch. At that price range, most watches aren't the type that would be truly suitable for daily wear, since the ones with grande complications tend to be somewhat less robust, or they have highly polished cases in precious metals that will look a bit abused if used on a daily basis. One of the few watches in that price range which is robust enough for daily wear is the Patek Philippe Nautilus 5726 Annual Calendar, and while it is a beautiful watch, there's also something to be said for the regular (and less expensive) Patek Nautilus 5711, for the cleanness of the dial and the increased robustness of the movement.


well,i don't think a guy sporting a PP will be digging any ditches. :-d


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

howard_1 said:


> Saintsman, thank you for your wise advice!
> Alilsloo, wow, I did not even know that you can get a tourbillon for that kind of money!
> Lvt, I like the submariner but it's huge
> 
> I also kind of like the Richard Mille 005? Is it any good?


I vote for the Richard Mille.


----------



## myemailsea (Jan 6, 2012)

Didn't read the first 5 pages of this . . . 

AP or Hublot if you are in your twenties - I just turned 30 and still think the AP Royal Oak and Hublot Big Bang are still spot on insofar as trendy, youthful design. Granted I don't own the 45k versions of either. 

Really 45k on one watch - this is all I'd be thinking: BREGUET, IWC, PP . . . Tourbillon, Extreme Limited Editions or PLAT/18K W/Y GOLD (solid). 

Just my $0.02. Why would you drop 40k-45k on a watch without knowing about them? I'd learn about the intricacies of movements/complications, history of companies and then base a decision on what fits your style. I don't think one 40k watch makes any sense at all. I'd buy 2-5 watches with that money and purchase a 40k+ watch later. 

You are 20! Put the Heffner TT kit on your Gallardo!  Just kidding! Get both!


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

My personal opinion is that spending that kind of money on one watch without having the hobby interest to really know what you're buying is silly. 

IMO, with that kind of cash you should start a base collection of the classics: Omega Speedmaster Pro, Rolex Submariner, maybe an IWC Portofino as your dress watch, etc. There's no need to really spend that kind of money unless you really know what you're buying. But, if you were to say purchase those three beautiful, timeless, iconic watches, you'd have a diverse three part collection that would suit you in any occasion. The Speedmaster makes a great casual/everyday watch that has flexibility to be dressed up, the Rolex is your most diverse piece (especially if you go for the classic black dial/SS combo) which can work in business casual, a suit, or at the beach. Then the IWC is an extremely elegant and timeless watch that would suit any formal event perfectly. 

Take the rest of the money, sit on it for a while, and if you still feel the need to buy a higher end piece you'll have plenty left over to purchase an astounding watch.

Merely my .02. Take it as such =).

Edit: As a personal anecdote, I had spent nearly 6k on about 13 watches before I really knew anything about them. As a result, I had about 13 mostly fashion pieces that don't interest me anymore, even though I can't bring myself to sell them (my Technomarine is still a favorite of mine, both for sentimental reasons and just because of its unique look). My point is, I regret spending that much money on pieces that held my interest for less than 4 years. Although all the watches being recommended to you are astounding pieces, you can't know what you REALLY want until you know a little about watches. The right piece will just sing heavenly notes to you while you stare at it. It's a remarkable and crazy addictive feeling. That's why I recommend you start with a few classics, see how you like them, and in that time do a bit of reading about the very brands you're being recommended. You'll have a bit of knowledge to help you make your decision and still quite a bit of money to purchase one real truly high end piece that will last a lifetime and you'll cherish equally as long.


----------



## Fantasyvoyager (Feb 10, 2010)

If you want something nice but sentimental personally then buy something from your birth year, you could find something nice through a watch auction brokerage.


----------



## AudiSucks (Jan 17, 2012)

My vote goes to getting a good looking Seiko, Citizen, or Hamilton and then a Vacheron Constantin Historiques American 1921 - which i think will look good on a man of any age


----------



## zgold922 (Feb 7, 2011)

There is only one answer:















and of course you will need matching shoes...


----------



## Mr.Kane (Mar 6, 2012)

Theres only one, ALS datograph


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

I think Howard would have both his watch months ago.


You gotta show us what you bought Howard! =)


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm gonna call BS on this one


----------



## EvilBendy (Jan 12, 2012)

Try this


----------



## dkennedy1001 (Nov 17, 2011)

Mr.Kane said:


> Theres only one, ALS datograph


+1


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

The original poster seems gone but the question is interesting. I second those who suggest a collection of a few iconic watches. And those that suggest to learn first and then buy according to your developing taste. To have an 18 year old macallan as your first drink is a waste of time. To have a porsche 911, or a DBS as your first car is silliness. To have a custom made Anderson Sheppard suit as your first decent set of clothes is daft. Build up your knowledge, experience and taste. But the OP seems gone. Pity, I would have liked to see how it turned out.


----------



## The1 (Feb 1, 2012)

agreed 100%

this is an interesting topic, and interesting to see the multiple view points. I wanted to hate some peoples replies, but they had value.

But on the other hand we also don't know the persons budget. If it's a 45k per year budget, this is his version of a starter watch and moving up to the 100k + watches a few years down the road.

And for all we know, this person could be well travelled, have a nice car collection, and this is just the thing that's missing in their life.

I just turned 30 and have been working on my watches since I was a teen, but I only upped the ante recently and stated picking up watches around the the 5-10k mark. I've been grabbing classic designs and finding what I love, and in some cases I've errored. I can sell the watches I don't want, or use them for trade. Or just use them as tool watches when I don't care (cheaper ones, not the 7-10k ones) I couldn't justify anything much over 10k where I live, I already stick out like a sore thumb with the cars I drive, the watches I already have, and the boat I have. Adding to it, is just painting a target on my back. If I lived in Toronto or New York City, I would go much more un-noticed.

shame the OP dissappeard. Would have been interesting to see what they ended up with. I suspect they got tired of our intelligent answers and went to another forum with the words "Luxury" and the number "4" in the title and got the opinion of those people


----------



## The1 (Feb 1, 2012)

EvilBendy said:


> Try this


Do you ever sell any of your watches? And do you get them all from Toronto area? or do you get them shipped to you in Canada from elsewhere?


----------



## EvilBendy (Jan 12, 2012)

Occasionally I do - but i wouldnt sell my stuff like vintage rolexes or a Lange sohne


----------



## The1 (Feb 1, 2012)

nah, those need to be passed on in the family (hoping there someone who will appreciate them.)


----------

